# It Might be Ruined. I'm heart Broken.



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?bl...editor/target=post;postID=4981286262469810994


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't see anything but an ad for blogging.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Scareme, click on her blog link.


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok...did I miss something...I can't really see what was ruined..


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

It would seem that she had a short somewhere and lost her lighting. If it's bad enough it sounds as though it could be a show stopper. I'm not sure what happened but I do know I feel bad for her.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So have you figured out what melted?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I found what melted and fixed it. I never even got a shower in today. I got the entire light show working all by myself with no support of the Mr. at all and 10 TOT's. I got the same "you've got the bet yard ever" comments from all 10 of them, but I was so stressed out with the troubleshooting and lack of rest that I'm wondering why I even bothered. Some yahoo with a store bought thing could get the same response.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

yeah, but you made those 10 TOT's night special in your own way and they will remember that and talk about it with their friends tomorrow.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry your night wasn't very good goneferal. Those 10 kids will remember it when they are grown, though.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Not to be the biggest grumpass but we left the candy bowl unmanned for 15 minutes and some jackass took the whole thing. I hope that jerk gets diabetes. It wasn't even 9pm. I've shut the whole thing down and zip tied the gates closed. Bad mood lady here.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

well, you only have 10 suspects...check to see which one calls in sick for school tomorrow and you got em!

Seriously though, sorry for your trials. Haunting is a sacrifice, but remember the fun you had setting up and pleasure you gave others. Do try to look on the bright side, and learn lessons that will make next year even better!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry you had a bummer night, but I'm glad you fixed your electrical problems. Get a good night's rest - things will look better in the morning.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I got some rest and took everything down. I feel a lot better today. I was overtired and forcing myself to be in the spirit of the day. I won't ever do that again.


----------

